# Tell me this isn't scary!?!



## PrepConsultant

Check this out. Now you have to have permission to get your own money!! Yahoo!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

In the US the banks report any cash withdraw over $10,000 part of this war on crime BS.


----------



## inceptor

rickkyw1720pf said:


> In the US the banks report any cash withdraw over $10,000 part of this war on crime BS.


The same with deposits at and above that amount.


----------



## Ripon

It's in England not the US but I'm not being dismissive. I would never keep more then $1200 in a checking account anyway. That's my pay check and soon after it hits it's gone


----------



## Silverback

A While back I had quite a savings going. I liquidated it into no debt (Excluding mortgage) and material assets. I have to to think of inflation and the devaluation of the dollar to be a threat that should be paid attention too. I still have my 401K... and enought to get by for 3 months without work set aside but thats all I want. I believe it is at the point that money is better spent fast and savings are too high risk. I should watch out posting this... some banker is about to let me have it.


----------



## sparkyprep

Scary stuff. Its none of anyone's business what I want to do with my money.


----------



## Mish

This isn't scary.


----------



## Deebo

Guys, when we take OUR money out of their system, it scares them. They are soaking up small interest points on each of our dollars.
Didn't all the forefathers warn us about becoming depandant on banks?


----------



## Montana Rancher

Mish said:


> This isn't scary.


Sorry "MISH" but I'm really tired of your crap

300 posts where you haven't put up 1 good idea, thought, or suggestion.

Just pissing on everyone's posts and creating havoc, and all that only being a member for 3 months.

besides that I hate your sig

Put something out there that is useful for preppers or just shut the F&#K up, I think serious people are on to you, or at least now they should be.

People that have money in the bank are clueless, but unfortunately most people have NO money to put in the bank.


----------



## Mish

MR, you need to either learn to ignore me or laugh with me. I'm here to have fun as well as learn.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Mish said:


> MR, you need to either learn to ignore me or laugh with me. I'm here to have fun as well as learn.


I'm sorry but this site doesn't allow me to "ignore" you which would be a blessing.

I am sure you can learn things from the site, I am not sure that is your purpose.

I understand personality that needs to cut down all positive feedback, but you take it to the next level...

Rather than add to the context of this post which is banks seizing money, you choose to say it isn't a big deal.

I understand an amount of "normalcy bias" but my suggestion is to quit thinking normal, like most of us do.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Oh and change your sig, it is offensive


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Montana Rancher said:


> Sorry "MISH" but I'm really tired of your crap
> 
> 300 posts where you haven't put up 1 good idea, thought, or suggestion.
> 
> Just pissing on everyone's posts and creating havoc, and all that only being a member for 3 months.
> 
> besides that I hate your sig
> 
> Put something out there that is useful for preppers or just shut the F&#K up, I think serious people are on to you, or at least now they should be.
> 
> People that have money in the bank are clueless, but unfortunately most people have NO money to put in the bank.


I disagree somewhat while the system is still running you have to put your money somewhere and to me the biggest portion is still in stock market. What is the other choices once you pay everything off. I believe if everything crashes then we are all in the same boat except us that prepped. I keep some in cash, and checking I never really bought into the gold and silver ideal. But this is just my opinion but I don't think there is any real experts because no one knows what the future will bring.


----------



## Montana Rancher

If you still have money in the stock market I would suggest you take about a week and watch everything on this site

Real News from Greg Hunter?s USAWatchdog: Economic News and Breaking News Reports


----------



## Mish

Come on the title to the thread was "Tell me this isn't scary" so that's what I did. Surely you can find some humor in that. I'm sorry if my avatar offended you, it has been changed. 
Now, banks withholding your money? That sucks! But which is worse, someone stealing your money or the bank asking more questions before they hand it out?


----------



## inceptor

Montana Rancher said:


> If you still have money in the stock market I would suggest you take about a week and watch everything on this site
> 
> Real News from Greg Hunter?s USAWatchdog: Economic News and Breaking News Reports


Thanks MR. This looks interesting.


----------



## Boss Dog

I've been telling folks, if you've got the money and need durable goods (vehicle, appliances, real estate, home improvements/repairs, and prepper stuff) buy them now. The monetary system is a house of cards that will crash soon anyway and whatever cash you have on hand will be useful for only a short time until folks figure out it's worth and inflation hits the clouds. Buy the new precious metals, brass and lead.


----------



## Deebo

dont forget the precious metals "shiny steel and cool black iron". My brass and lead stocks are stable.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

rickkyw1720pf said:


> In the US the banks report any cash withdraw over $10,000 part of this war on crime BS.





inceptor said:


> The same with deposits at and above that amount.


Oh and don't worry there - they will report combinations or 'suspicious' patterns that don't even add up to 10,000 now.

You want 2 5k withdrawals/deposits? Most likely they will report it if they are withing a month or two of each other - in the same month you ARE getting flagged. Withdraw/deposit more than the ATM limit (usually 400) a couple times a month for a few months - you will get flagged.


----------



## Slippy

Montana Rancher said:


> Real News from Greg Hunter?s USAWatchdog: Economic News and Breaking News Reports


This site has some very good info but please do your own extensive research before making big moves. I personally like the site and believe the info to be very good in most cases.

A little over a week ago I had some purchases to make (on items that cash negotiations tends to get one a better deal) and some other banking to do. So I head over to our primary bank, one that we have banked at for 19 years. I was ready for the extra BS because of the Dodd Frank Anit-American Law but the amount of crap that the bank gave me was beyond ridiculous.

I filled out my withdrawal check accurately and presented my ID to the teller. She looked at the amount and immediately called her manager. After she hung up the teller apologized and said that they needed to make some phone calls and it would be a few minutes. No one else was in the bank so I just stood there and said OK. About 5 minutes later the manager walked up and started asking me questions about the money, how did I earn it, who did I work for, what I planned on doing with my withdrawal.

My first response was simply that I have proper ID, filled out the proper documents and none of that was her or anyone else's business. The manager then walked back to her office and made another phone call. I have my carry weapon on under my shirt with no jacket and I know that in certain angles it is imprinting and the teller has seen me wearing my firearm before so I am expecting the manager to call the cops. (Even though this bank ALLOWS Firearms.)

A few more minutes go by and the manager walks over to the printer and retrieves the original signature cards from 1995 when I opened the account. 25 minutes have gone by and I'm getting pissed but I don't want to cause a scene because I'm carrying and another customer has now come into the bank.

They finally count out the money and the teller hands MY money to the manager. The manager again asks me what my intentions are and for fun I say, "Whiskey and Women" and wink at her. She sees no humor in this but starts counting the money again in front of me to verify. The teller is now asking me questions while she is on her computer, who do I work for, what do I do, what is my SS#. I ignore her and patiently wait for the manager to finish counting and finally get my money. Over 30 minutes for the whole BS. I pass the other customer on the way out and say, "Be careful who you vote for"

UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## PrepperLite

PrepConsultant said:


> Check this out. Now you have to have permission to get your own money!! Yahoo!


While i see your concern, i feel this is more of a preventative measure for fraud. The banks are on the hook for that money they gave away if they give it to someone else negligently.



rickkyw1720pf said:


> In the US the banks report any cash withdraw over $10,000 part of this war on crime BS.


How dare the Govt try and prevent money laundering for funding terrorism?



rickkyw1720pf said:


> I disagree somewhat while the system is still running you have to put your money somewhere and to me the biggest portion is still in stock market. What is the other choices once you pay everything off. I believe if everything crashes then we are all in the same boat except us that prepped. I keep some in cash, and checking I never really bought into the gold and silver ideal. But this is just my opinion but I don't think there is any real experts because no one knows what the future will bring.


In the past 2 months i have gotten into the gold/silver idea (silver mostly). After thinking about it hard i thought it would be better to have X thousand dollars worth of silver sitting around than actual paper money that will be worth nothing if there is a collapse. If i need it i can always take it to the local silver places and turn it into cash. Yes there is the possibility of the Silver prices being lower or higher than when i purchased it but, with inflation your paper money will do nothing but depreciate.



Slippy said:


> My first response was simply that I have proper ID, filled out the proper documents and none of that was her or anyone else's business. The manager then walked back to her office and made another phone call.  I have my carry weapon on under my shirt with no jacket and I know that in certain angles it is imprinting and the teller has seen me wearing my firearm before so I am expecting the manager to call the cops. A few more minutes go by and the manager walks over to the printer and retrieves the original signature cards from 1995 when I opened the account. 25 minutes have gone by and I'm getting pissed but I don't want to cause a scene because I'm carrying and another customer has now come into the bank.


I would have made a scene too, although i don't conceal carry into banks around here because it is illegal to do so.


----------



## Notsoyoung

rickkyw1720pf said:


> In the US the banks report any cash withdraw over $10,000 part of this war on crime BS.


I believe that several years ago that was changed to $5,000.


----------



## sparkyprep

Is it just me, or does Montana Rancher need to lighten up? All work and no play make Montana a dull boy.


----------



## PrepperLite

sparkyprep said:


> Is it just me, or does Montana Rancher need to lighten up? All work and no play make Montana a dull boy.


He is always like that, :roll: i usually just ignore him.


----------



## Slippy

PrepperLite
In some areas, you also appear to be Constitutional-Lite.


----------



## PrepperLite

Slippy said:


> PrepperLite
> In some areas, you also appear to be Constitutional-Lite.


So, if you say NO GUNs on your property i can bring my gun on your property and that's fine, there should be no repercussions? I should be able to carry willy nilly wherever i want?


----------



## Slippy

PrepperLite,

First off, I wouldn't conduct business at a bank that attempts to infringe on my Second Amendment Rights. Second I believe in Property Rights. And yes, we ALL SHOULD BE ABLE TO CARRY ANYWHERE AND EVERYWHERE IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. "...SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED".

To answer your question about my property, if I didn't want you armed on my property I am more than capable of making sure that you do not come on my property. I hope it never comes to that but if it does I am 1000% prepared. * FULLY* not _lite_ if you get my meaning.

Additionally, I was also referring to your sarcastic comment ''How dare the Govt try and prevent money laundering for funding terrorism? The money that I earn is MINE. I'll do with my money any damn thing that I want. The problem is that the government via the (UN) Patriot Act and the Dodd Frank Anti-American Banking Law assumes that we are all criminals.

Finally, Ignore Montana Rancher all you want and you will ignore some damn good advise. I'll take Montana Rancher over a 1000 of sheeple who cower to the freaking government. I can guarantee you it is men like Montana Rancher who have the Patriotic Constitutional Principles that made this country great.


----------



## Notsoyoung

A bank is private property. If they don't allow firearms on their property they are not infringing upon your 2nd amendment rights. They have the RIGHT to tell you no. The 2nd amendment does NOT give you the right to carry a firearm anywhere you want when you are stepping on other people's rights. Any store, any business, any private property owner has the RIGHT to tell you not to bring a firearm upon their property. Your or anyone else's 2nd Amendment Right does not over ride the Rights of other people to tell then not to bring a firearm on their property. The 2nd Amendment is meant to prevent GOVERNMENT from infringing upon your rights to own and carry a firearm, not private property owners who do not want you bringing firearms upon their property. 

Bellowing about "your rights" is a two way street. To scream about people not violating YOUR rights while you ignore THEIRS is both hypocritical and short sighted. Frankly if I told someone not to bring a firearm on my property and they did anyhow, if they were lucky I would have them arrested and would actively push to make sure that they spent a few years in prison.


----------



## inceptor

So exactly what does conceal carrying have to do with the bank hassling him about giving him his money? 

Should banks or the govt make the final decision on whether you can access your money or not? If they don't approve of what you are buying should either have to right to say no, you can't have your money for that purchase?

It is legal in Texas to cc in a bank. Establishments that don't want cc on their premises have specific guidelines to follow. Frankly, any business that bans cc does not get my business. 

If you don't want me to carry on your property, all you have to do is tell me. I won't come. It's your right to restrict access to your property and it's might right to not have to associate with you.


----------



## Slippy

Notsoyoung said:


> A bank is private property. If they don't allow firearms on their property they are not infringing upon your 2nd amendment rights. They have the RIGHT to tell you no. The 2nd amendment does NOT give you the right to carry a firearm anywhere you want when you are stepping on other people's rights. Any store, any business, any private property owner has the RIGHT to tell you not to bring a firearm upon their property. Your or anyone else's 2nd Amendment Right does not over ride the Rights of other people to tell then not to bring a firearm on their property. The 2nd Amendment is meant to prevent GOVERNMENT from infringing upon your rights to own and carry a firearm, not private property owners who do not want you bringing firearms upon their property.
> 
> Bellowing about "your rights" is a two way street. To scream about people not violating YOUR rights while you ignore THEIRS is both hypocritical and short sighted. Frankly if I told someone not to bring a firearm on my property and they did anyhow, if they were lucky I would have them arrested and would actively push to make sure that they spent a few years in prison.


Notsoyoung,
If you are writing to me, You misunderstood me. I may not have been clear but I stated my belief in defense of Property Rights.

I also tried to be clear that if my bank chooses to not allow firearms on their premises that I would not do business with that bank. If any place of business, (private property) does not want me to carry my firearm, then I will do business elsewhere.

But I do firmly believe that we SHOULD have the right to arm ourselves anywhere. I also follow the laws of our land and respect property rights. That's all I was trying to point out.


----------



## Slippy

There was a sports bar in my former town that we frequented for many years. By frequented I mean that me, my family, friends, and even business clients of mine went there weekly. Over the years I spent thousands of dollars. Good food, great beer selection, great TV's and great place to watch sporting events etc. 

One day, we show up and there is a NO FIREARMS ALLOWED sign on the door. In all the times that I went to this sports bar, I never carried because I always had a beer or 3. Others might carry if they were not drinking but I never did because I always had a beer. Anyway, we turned around and never went back. Many like minded people did the same. This sports bar is not doing very well and may may end up closing because business has fallen so much since they enacted their No Firearm policy.


----------



## PrepperLite

Slippy said:


> PrepperLite,
> 
> First off, I wouldn't conduct business at a bank that attempts to infringe on my Second Amendment Rights. Second I believe in Property Rights. And yes, we ALL SHOULD BE ABLE TO CARRY ANYWHERE AND EVERYWHERE IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. "...SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED".
> 
> To answer your question about my property, if I didn't want you armed on my property I am more than capable of making sure that you do not come on my property. I hope it never comes to that but if it does I am 1000% prepared. * FULLY* not _lite_ if you get my meaning.
> 
> Additionally, I was also referring to your sarcastic comment ''How dare the Govt try and prevent money laundering for funding terrorism? The money that I earn is MINE. I'll do with my money any damn thing that I want. The problem is that the government via the (UN) Patriot Act and the Dodd Frank Anti-American Banking Law assumes that we are all criminals.
> 
> Finally, Ignore Montana Rancher all you want and you will ignore some damn good advise. I'll take Montana Rancher over a 1000 of sheeple who cower to the freaking government. I can guarantee you it is men like Montana Rancher who have the Patriotic Constitutional Principles that made this country great.


I agree, my example of carrying on your property was not a good one. If you owned a business with several stores it is your RIGHT to not allow people to bring weapons and possibly inflict harm on other customers but i digress and we will not see eye to eye on this issue.

Say what you want about the Patriot Act, but i can tell you profiling works, many terrorist attacks have been thwarted by this system alone.

As for MR, I have no problem with him and he does often bring sound advice / reason to a conversation. On many occasions though he personally attacks the other "debater" of a subject and which is just a fallacy so it provides no value to the discussion. I have seen him complain about people talking off the topic of prepping in a "Off topic" forum or complain about not trusting people with low post counts (which if i posted on every "Welcome" thread would be well over 1K) and the list goes on. Bottom line is he is entitled to his free speech and he can say whatever he wants and should not care about my opinion but that does not mean i have to care about his either.



inceptor said:


> So exactly what does conceal carrying have to do with the bank hassling him about giving him his money?
> 
> Should banks or the govt make the final decision on whether you can access your money or not? If they don't approve of what you are buying should either have to right to say no, you can't have your money for that purchase?
> 
> It is legal in Texas to cc in a bank. Establishments that don't want cc on their premises have specific guidelines to follow. Frankly, any business that bans cc does not get my business.
> 
> If you don't want me to carry on your property, all you have to do is tell me. I won't come. It's your right to restrict access to your property and it's might right to not have to associate with you.


It has nothing to do with it, why should he not "want to cause a scene because I'm carrying and another customer has now come into the bank" If he is acting within his rights? If they have a problem with him getting mad and carrying a gun he is still not violating any laws and shouldn't have a problem right?

I CC every day, in every place allowed by law. Saying that, i wouldn't admit on a public forum (not that he did) even if i CCd into my bank or any other place for that matter that has signs prohibiting weapons.


----------



## Slippy

Let me say this again, the bank that I was at allows firearm weapon carry. 

I also defend property rights. As I said, I will not patronize an establishment if they do not allow firearms. They have the right to not allow. 

However, it may NOT be against the law to enter a store that has a NO Firearms Allowed policy. The owner may ask me to leave or call L.E. and they may ask me to leave but it MAY not be against the law...depending on the laws of the state.


----------



## dannydefense

PrepperLite said:


> I CC every day, in every place allowed by law. Saying that, i wouldn't admit on a public forum (not that he did) even if i CCd into my bank or any other place for that matter that has signs prohibiting weapons.


You do realize that your laws aren't universal, right? There are states where carrying in a bank is completely lawful, as should be the case. There's even some places where you can *gasp* openly carry inside a bank. Presuming someone is admitting to breaking the law on the basis that your own state has denied you a particular right is a wee bit hoity toity.


----------



## PrepperLite

dannydefense said:


> You do realize that your laws aren't universal, right? There are states where carrying in a bank is completely lawful, as should be the case. There's even some places where you can *gasp* openly carry inside a bank. Presuming someone is admitting to breaking the law on the basis that your own state has denied you a particular right is a wee bit hoity toity.


Please re read ;( "signs prohibiting weapons" I also at no point stated that he or anyone was breaking the law. It is not illegal here as well, but the bank was an example of a place that is common to have a no weapons sign.


----------



## Slippy

PrepperLite,

Based upon your profile you are in Virginia. Let me state that Virginia has many wonderful areas, wonderful patriotic Americans, and is full of great American history as you know. 

It is none of my my business but if you care to answer I am curious. Are you are in the Eastern or Western part of the VA? Based upon my travels and experience in the past 20 years or so, the further away from DC the more Virginia appeals to me. Not saying that the people of eastern VA are bad, it seems that the disease of modern liberalism has infected way too many Eastern Virginians.


----------



## dannydefense

PrepperLite said:


> Please re read ;( "signs prohibiting weapons" I also at no point stated that he or anyone was breaking the law. It is not illegal here as well, but the bank was an example of a place that is common to have a no weapons sign.


You're correct, and I apologize. You didn't make that inference and reading too fast caused me to think that you did.

It seemed like you were chastising him a little for that decision, to not make a scene because of his carrying a weapon. I completely understand that decision of his - while you're entirely right, that it should not make a difference, we don't live in that world any more. The media has gone out of its way (not just the news) to infer that anyone carrying a gun will use it at a moments notice. Starbucks buckled under that pressure. When they made the announcement, they very obviously outlined the fact that an employee might be too scared to respond appropriately to a customer who was carrying. Hogwash. If we all shot people for being idiots, we wouldn't be overpopulated.

The damage is done though. Most libs will call the police if you so much as slant your eyebrows. Chances are 50/50 that you'll get a properly trained officer responding, so you could very well go to jail simply for telling somebody to mind their own business. It's ridiculous.


----------



## PrepperLite

Slippy said:


> PrepperLite,
> 
> Based upon your profile you are in Virginia. Let me state that Virginia has many wonderful areas, wonderful patriotic Americans, and is full of great American history as you know.
> 
> It is none of my my business but if you care to answer I am curious. Are you are in the Eastern or Western part of the VA? Based upon my travels and experience in the past 20 years or so, the further away from DC the more Virginia appeals to me. Not saying that the people of eastern VA are bad, it seems that the disease of modern liberalism has infected way too many Eastern Virginians.


I am in the Military and currently reside in the Hampton Roads area, so as far east (pretty much) as you can go  . There are man many liberals here (sadly) due to family of military and all kinds are attracted by the amount of jobs.


----------



## PrepperLite

dannydefense said:


> You're correct, and I apologize. You didn't make that inference and reading too fast caused me to think that you did.
> 
> It seemed like you were chastising him a little for that decision, to not make a scene because of his carrying a weapon. I completely understand that decision of his - while you're entirely right, that it should not make a difference, we don't live in that world any more. The media has gone out of its way (not just the news) to infer that anyone carrying a gun will use it at a moments notice. Starbucks buckled under that pressure. When they made the announcement, they very obviously outlined the fact that an employee might be too scared to respond appropriately to a customer who was carrying. Hogwash. If we all shot people for being idiots, we wouldn't be overpopulated.
> 
> The damage is done though. Most libs will call the police if you so much as slant your eyebrows. Chances are 50/50 that you'll get a properly trained officer responding, so you could very well go to jail simply for telling somebody to mind their own business. It's ridiculous.


You are correct and maybe i did harp a little to much on not making a scene due to that choice. Just a few weeks ago i open carried (which i have done maybe 2x) into a CVS. Some teenage girls just stared at me and started saying back and forth "omg look hes got a gun" "hes got a gun!" they paid for their stuff and left. Needless to say the Staff working there was very helpful in finding what i needed. Yes, people do over react.


----------



## Slippy

Just to explain further, I made the decision not to become loud or threatening in any way and tried to stay as patient and calm for a few reasons. The older I get the much more patient I am AND because incompetency seems to be the norm in way too many places nowadays, I am more experienced in dealing with incompetency. 

Yes indeed, the fact that I was carrying a weapon, legally of course in an establishment that allows it but the fact that I had a weapon potentially could have escalated into something bad. I was not looking to cause trouble, only looking to go about my business freely. I posted because this situation relates to the subject of this thread. 

Yes, this is scary and we are witnessing every day the erosion of liberty.


----------



## inceptor

Since we are already off topic, I can't find the current commercial running today but Diane Sawyer is going to do this same story on ABC news on monday, I think.

Joanne Wallenstein: Does Your Neighbor Have a Gun?


----------



## sparkyprep

Bwahahahhaha! ALL my neighbors have guns.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I could care less if the list was complete on everyone that owns guns because it would also be a list of who doesn't. I would be more fearful thinking everyone knows I don't own a gun then if I did.
Remember when a main newspaper posted names of gun owners people posted the address of all the people working at the new company and that put an end to it.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Just make $9900.deposits or withdrawals.


----------



## ekim

MI.oldguy said:


> Just make $9900.deposits or withdrawals.


Better yet, don't put your money in the bank to start with, what do they pay "maybe" 1.5% interest. not worth the paper work on your, IMO, illegal federal/state tax forms! What good is that money going to do you when they say sorry, we don't have it or the government say they are taking X % because they need it to run the government to give to welfare or illegals or pay for another war we should not be involved in.

If you have that kind of money in the bank and owe 1 dollar on any credit card or other debt, then your not very smart any how, so go ahead and give the banks more of "your" money. IMO, "Stupid is, as Stupid does"!


----------



## alterego

The new federal law referred to as "structuring" makes it illegal to make withdrawals or deposits to avoid paper being filled on your financial activity. If you make multiple 9900 deposits the fees will confiscate your deposit. This has been happening to farmers a lot.


----------



## MI.oldguy

ekim said:


> Better yet, don't put your money in the bank to start with, what do they pay "maybe" 1.5% interest. not worth the paper work on your, IMO, illegal federal/state tax forms! What good is that money going to do you when they say sorry, we don't have it or the government say they are taking X % because they need it to run the government to give to welfare or illegals or pay for another war we should not be involved in.
> 
> If you have that kind of money in the bank and owe 1 dollar on any credit card or other debt, then your not very smart any how, so go ahead and give the banks more of "your" money. IMO, "Stupid is, as Stupid does"!


The only $$$$ in our bank is electronically funded to me by my retirement pay from my service rendered to our country.I dont have a choice.but it goes really fast anyway!


----------



## ekim

alterego said:


> The new federal law referred to as "structuring" makes it illegal to make withdrawals or deposits to avoid paper being filled on your financial activity. If you make multiple 9900 deposits the fees will confiscate your deposit. This has been happening to farmers a lot.


"SCREW" a bunch of so called "POOR" farmers that every tax paying America citizen helps support through un earned government support. Get the governments out of farming. What kind of BS is it that says we will keep prices low if you pay tax money to keep prices lower at the register? Do we even know how much we the tax payers give to farmers so we can have a lower food bill? Is it not true that food prices are going up every where, so hows this working out for us!


----------



## Notsoyoung

Slippy said:


> Notsoyoung,
> If you are writing to me, You misunderstood me. I may not have been clear but I stated my belief in defense of Property Rights.
> 
> I also tried to be clear that if my bank chooses to not allow firearms on their premises that I would not do business with that bank. If any place of business, (private property) does not want me to carry my firearm, then I will do business elsewhere.
> 
> But I do firmly believe that we SHOULD have the right to arm ourselves anywhere. I also follow the laws of our land and respect property rights. That's all I was trying to point out.


Then you and I are in total agreement.


----------



## kevincali

alterego said:


> The new federal law referred to as "structuring" makes it illegal to make withdrawals or deposits to avoid paper being filled on your financial activity. If you make multiple 9900 deposits the fees will confiscate your deposit. This has been happening to farmers a lot.


What if you do $9000 one month, $7000 the next, $8000 the next?

Or $9900 then $9994 then $9991. If you're making $9900 a month legit every month, how can they say that you're only depositing $9900 to avoid paper trails?!?

So if I made $9942 last month and I only wanted to deposit $9900 because $42 went for gas and lunch. Now I'm being accused of bank fraud??!!?

UNFREAKINBELIEVEABLE

This is why I do NOT have a bank account any more. I use gift cards or buy in person where I can. I don't have enough money to collect interest, and what money I did have in the bank, went to fees to HAVE the account  Screw that sh!t


----------



## ekim

MI.oldguy said:


> The only $$$$ in our bank is electronically funded to me by my retirement pay from my service rendered to our country.I dont have a choice.but it goes really fast anyway!


Mine too, but I have figured out how much I need every month and always make a withdrawl early in the month and pay myself with cash for me to have, not the bank. I can always put some in if need be, but cash still works in most places.


----------



## PaulS

I bank with a bank that I can deposit and remove any amount I need. The bank also defied the feds during the depression and remained open for business. The $10,000 dollar is an amount that must be reported to the IRS but if my account has enough in it I can withdraw as much as I want. I recently withdrew $ 1500 with no questions asked and I have taken $2000 out recently too. In the near future I will be taking more large amounts out and I expect no questions when I do. I can write a check for $15000 without a problem (yest I have done it in the last year) so it is reasonable to believe I could take the money out of my account the same way.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

PaulS said:


> I bank with a bank that I can deposit and remove any amount I need. The bank also defied the feds during the depression and remained open for business. The $10,000 dollar is an amount that must be reported to the IRS but if my account has enough in it I can withdraw as much as I want. I recently withdrew $ 1500 with no questions asked and I have taken $2000 out recently too. In the near future I will be taking more large amounts out and I expect no questions when I do. I can write a check for $15000 without a problem (yest I have done it in the last year) so it is reasonable to believe I could take the money out of my account the same way.


It's only if you take cash money. When I retired I took all my money out of savings and put it in my checking with no problem. But is was because they wrote me a personal check and it was way over 10k.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Well all the publicity must have worked, the bank is backing down. 
Furious Backlash Forces HSBC To Scrap Large Cash Withdrawal Limit | Zero Hedge
I hope the people continue to withdraw their money and cause the bank to fold for a lesson to any other bank thinking the same thing.


----------



## ekim

rickkyw1720pf said:


> It's only if you take cash money. When I retired I took all my money out of savings and put it in my checking with no problem.


With all due respect, didn't the bank still have control of your money though. But at least you have some access to your money, if the government say you can through the banking system.


----------



## Arizona Infidel

The *RIGHT* to *HAVE* and *BEAR ARMS SHALL NOT* be *INFRINGED*.
Some of you seam to have difficulty understanding that. It doesn't have any exceptions for private property or any other kind of exceptions.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

ekim said:


> With all due respect, didn't the bank still have control of your money though. But at least you have some access to your money, if the government say you can through the banking system.


Yes I was just responding to someone who said their bank does't require anything for removing large sums of money because he has made some withdrawals with checks.
I do not agree with the 10k rule, but I don't think that is nearly as bad as the police confiscating any cash a persons has and making them prove that it is theirs.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Arizona Infidel said:


> The *RIGHT* to *HAVE* and *BEAR ARMS SHALL NOT* be *INFRINGED*.
> Some of you seam to have difficulty understanding that. It doesn't have any exceptions for private property or any other kind of exceptions.


I am not sure how it is in other states but in Kentucky if you carry a gun in a private owned property that has an official no guns allowed sign then they can ask you to leave and if you don't it is considered trespassing. No more serious then a store asking a person with out shoes on to leave.


----------



## inceptor

Arizona Infidel said:


> The *RIGHT* to *HAVE* and *BEAR ARMS SHALL NOT* be *INFRINGED*.
> Some of you seam to have difficulty understanding that. It doesn't have any exceptions for private property or any other kind of exceptions.


Private property is private property. If you are a business and follow the procedures outlined in the law here in Texas, you can have anyone carrying removed from the premises.

Understand I do believe in the constitution. But, in the same respect, my property is my property. If you disregard my wishes then you will be asked to leave. The same if I own a business. It is my choice to do business with whom I chose and not with those I don't care to do business. Your rights do not override mine.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> Private property is private property. If you are a business and follow the procedures outlined in the law here in Texas, you can have anyone carrying removed from the premises.
> 
> Understand I do believe in the constitution. But, in the same respect, my property is my property. If you disregard my wishes then you will be asked to leave. The same if I own a business. It is my choice to do business with whom I chose and not with those I don't care to do business. Your rights do not override mine.


Yupper.

There are stores like BWW's that has a corporate policy of no weapons. Some make a big deal about the type of sign and whether or not it is a legal notice. Personally, I do not care. If they do not want weapons, I will accept that. There are other places that like my money.


----------



## Denton

If I may break the off track chatter for some breaking news......

People in Britain are finding it difficult to not only get money from the ATM machines, but even to pay for meals. Their debit cards are acting up.



> On the microblogging site, one TSB customer Nicky Kate said: "Really embarrassed to get my card declined while out shopping, never had any problems with lloyds then they changed my account."
> 
> Hannah Smith: "I am a TSB customer with a Lloyds card still (like everyone else). And I've been embarrassed three times today re: card declined."
> 
> Another customer Julia Abbott ‏said: "Lloyds bank atm and card service down. 20 mins on hold to be told this. Nothing even on website. Shoddy lloyds. ... shoddy."
> 
> Helen Needham ‏said: "#lloyds bank having problems with there card service... Can't pay for anything or get money out!"
> 
> Another Twitter user wrote: "This problem is also affecting Halifax debit cards as I found out trying to pay for lunch with my wife!"
> 
> And Jane Lucy Jones tweeted Halifax, saying: "Why can't I get any money out of any cashpoints, what is going on?


First HSBC Halts Large Withdrawals, Now Lloyds ATMs Stop Working | Zero Hedge

Does this scenario sound familiar?


----------



## ekim

Denton said:


> If I may break the off track chatter for some breaking news......
> 
> People in Britain are finding it difficult to not only get money from the ATM machines, but even to pay for meals. Their debit cards are acting up.
> 
> Does this scenario sound familiar?


Wait til it gets to America, and it will, it's already starting with our credit/debit cards to some extent. Just look how the people acted at Wal Mart when it went the other way, now imagine how it would look if they couldn't get any money! What would you do if you and your family where stuck at a store and the welfare mobs went on a rampage. Call 911 and pray, good luck with that.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Arizona Infidel said:


> The *RIGHT* to *HAVE* and *BEAR ARMS SHALL NOT* be *INFRINGED*.
> Some of you seam to have difficulty understanding that. It doesn't have any exceptions for private property or any other kind of exceptions.


The 2nd Amendment sets restrictions on what the Government can do. You CAN be arrested for carrying a firearm onto private property where they have posted that you are not permitted to, as you should be. YOUR rights to carry a firearm doesn't override THEIRS to say "not on my property". I don't see why that is hard for anyone to understand.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Banks will not prevent you from withdrawing large sums of money, it is just if it is over a certain amount they notify the Federal Government about the transaction, and no, they don't inform you that they did so.


----------



## Denton

Notsoyoung said:


> Banks will not prevent you from withdrawing large sums of money, it is just if it is over a certain amount they notify the Federal Government about the transaction, and no, they don't inform you that they did so.


And, that used to be true in Britain.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Notsoyoung said:


> Banks will not prevent you from withdrawing large sums of money, it is just if it is over a certain amount they notify the Federal Government about the transaction, and no, they don't inform you that they did so.


But if enough people try it in the same day some may be in for a shock.
The US banks work on the Fractional Reserve System. By law they are only required to have 12% of their total deposits on hand as cash. 
See here What is fractional reserve system (FRS)? definition and meaning


----------



## slewfoot

Montana Rancher said:


> Sorry "MISH" but I'm really tired of your crap
> 
> 300 posts where you haven't put up 1 good idea, thought, or suggestion.
> 
> Just pissing on everyone's posts and creating havoc, and all that only being a member for 3 months.
> 
> besides that I hate your sig
> 
> Put something out there that is useful for preppers or just shut the F&#K up, I think serious people are on to you, or at least now they should be.
> 
> People that have money in the bank are clueless, but unfortunately most people have NO money to put in the bank.


What the heck kind of attitude is this ?? If you don't like someone's post IGNORE them. Simple. I left one prepper forum and moved to this one just because of people like you who have their head in there ass and attack others for expressing the opinion. 
For many years the government has required you to report any bank transactions over $10,000 not like it is new.
Done with my Rant.


----------



## slewfoot

I think maybe it is depends on the bank, I might be wrong but one experience I had with B A I deposited a cashiers check for $15,500 for the sale of my boat. A week later I made a cash withdrawal of $13,000 the only question they ask was if I would rather have that in a cashiers check rather than cash due to someone might see the amount of cash and try and rob me, I said " that's ok I am probably better armed than any would be robber," she laughed and I went on my way.


----------



## Denton

I'm thinking people are missing the point that this is the HSBC in England, not here. The point, I believe, is that it can happen here, as well. Don't think for a minute that it can't. Also, don't forget that you are now an investor and not a customer. That puts you and your money in a very different position.

Remember that little thing, what's yours is mine and what's mine is yours? Reword it a little; what yours is theirs, and what's theirs is...well, theirs.


----------



## PrepConsultant

Back in 08 I went to the bank to take out $8,000 and they actually told me they couldn't do it. I had to go to the main branch because they didn't have the cash to do it. It wasn't a mom and pop bank either. Although now, I do use a small bank for what little we do keep in there.. Last I heard they dropped it down to $5,000 for them to flag it. That was sometime a few years back..

The reason I posted this thread was to show how it was there and that it can very well happen here. Don't think they aren't trying. If it were up tot he guberment, we would all have to use some kind of debit card for every transaction so they can see where all our money is spent. My opinion is within the next 20 yrs, we will be headed toward a system like that unless there is some kind of major change..


----------



## Denton

From Germany...

Bundesbank calls for capital levy to avert government bankruptcies | Reuters

That is to say, the people should be held responsible for the reckless behavior of banks and the unresponsive and reckless behavior of governments. After all, banks are too big to fail, and we are too small to fight back.

On the other hand, Iceland is a good example of what could be done.


----------



## Silverback

So... after exhaustive research I have come to the conclusion Antarctica has the only functional government and well thought out representation for the people.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> From Germany...
> 
> Bundesbank calls for capital levy to avert government bankruptcies | Reuters
> 
> That is to say, the people should be held responsible for the reckless behavior of banks and the unresponsive and reckless behavior of governments. After all, banks are too big to fail, and we are too small to fight back.
> 
> On the other hand, Iceland is a good example of what could be done.


Didn't Iceland actually declare bankrupcy a number of years ago?
I don't think that would be possible with an economy as large as the US.


----------



## slewfoot

I carry everyday all day long except at home where my weapon lays near where I am in the house. Now it maybe just getting old or what ever but when I am going to a place of business and they have a sign I slip it into the glove compartment lock it and go in and do what I came for I respect their wishes. They have every right to feel as they do about guns on their premises. I am not going to piss and moan about trampling on my rights and all that crap, life is to damn short.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> Didn't Iceland actually declare bankrupcy a number of years ago?
> I don't think that would be possible with an economy as large as the US.


The principle is the same. Take an hour and read up on it. It would do us well to toss a few thieves into the clink, too.


----------



## ekim

rice paddy daddy said:


> Didn't Iceland actually declare bankrupcy a number of years ago?
> I don't think that would be possible with an economy as large as the US.


I don't think we should be so sure about being to big to fail, as we are in the process of failing right now. Just because a few in power don't admit it doesn't mean it's not happening! We could NOT pay back what we owe if we tried in any time quick enough if those we owe actually ask for their money.


----------



## ekim

Denton said:


> The principle is the same. Take an hour and read up on it. It would do us well to toss a few thieves into the clink, too.


What prison would the last 3 or 5 presidents go to???? What about all the congress criminals?


----------



## Denton

ekim said:


> What prison would the last 3 or 5 presidents go to???? What about all the congress criminals?


Prison? We have capitol punishment in this country. After a fair trial, of course.


----------



## pharmer14

Well luckily (I guess???) I'm in the hole $170k due to school... so I won't be having much cash in the bank for the foreseeable future... 

I really don't see much of a point in keeping money beyond 3-6 months of expenses in savings anyways... There are so many vehicles that earn better interest than a savings account... (CD's, retirement funding, mutual funds, etc). 

But that definitely does not excuse this bank's actions...


----------



## slewfoot

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I am not sure how it is in other states but in Kentucky if you carry a gun in a private owned property that has an official no guns allowed sign then they can ask you to leave and if you don't it is considered trespassing. No more serious then a store asking a person with out shoes on to leave.


Same in Florida. No guns allowed signs carry no weight.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

slewfoot said:


> Same in Florida. No guns allowed signs carry no weight.


Correct. But North Carolina, for instance, the sign does carry the weight of law.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

ekim said:


> I don't think we should be so sure about being to big to fail, as we are in the process of failing right now. Just because a few in power don't admit it doesn't mean it's not happening! We could NOT pay back what we owe if we tried in any time quick enough if those we owe actually ask for their money.


I did not say the US was "too big to fail", my point was it would not be anything like Iceland. Heck, I think the state of Texas has a bigger economy than Iceland.
If the US economy failed, not only would we go back to an 1800's lifestyle, but it would have world wide implications.
My wife and I could revert to the lifestyle of 1800's America, but how many others could? How many already grow their own food, or even know how? How many could live without electricity? How many could thrive using the technology found in Lehman's catalog? How many have even HEARD of such things as are found at Lehmans?


----------



## ekim

rice paddy daddy said:


> I did not say the US was "too big to fail", my point was it would not be anything like Iceland. Heck, I think the state of Texas has a bigger economy than Iceland.
> If the US economy failed, not only would we go back to an 1800's lifestyle, but it would have world wide implications.
> My wife and I could revert to the lifestyle of 1800's America, but how many others could? How many already grow their own food, or even know how? How many could live without electricity? How many could thrive using the technology found in Lehman's catalog? How many have even HEARD of such things as are found at Lehmans?


Maybe just how you worded it that I mis took your post, no problem. As far as how many could deal/meet what you say even in this post, the answer would be some/few and actually survive. I would have a hard time growing food as it appears the soil on my property is poor and isn't very deep and roots don't have much room to burrow. I don't even want to think about no electricity, that would be real pain in the back side, but do able.


----------



## PaulS

Constitutionally speaking a business that allows open access to the public, though it is private property, cannot restrict individual rights. On my land I do not allow public access so I can restrict your right to carry a weapon onto my property. If I was running a store, obviously public access, I do not have the right to restrict the rights of the public in my store. Like any business they can refuse to serve you and ask you to leave - for any reason - but if you can carry concealed you are free to carry in any "public access domain".

I know that the rules in different states are different but I said "constitutionally".


----------



## StarPD45

rickkyw1720pf said:


> In the US the banks report any cash withdraw over $10,000 part of this war on crime BS.


And don't try to take $10,000 out of the country, either.

And although they may say it is for "crime control", I think their real reason is they don't want *their* money leaving the country where they lose control over it, and us.


----------



## PrepConsultant

StarPD45 said:


> And don't try to take $10,000 out of the country, either.
> 
> And although they may say it is for "crime control", I think their real reason is they don't want *their* money leaving the country where they lose control over it, and us.


\

When I was in Florida myself and a few friends would go to the Bahamas about once a month to play cards.. Especially before the casinos started. We got comped air hotel and food. We took a 'friend of a friend" over one time.. and as we were coming back, we were at customs and they asked if there was anything we wanted to "claim". The new guy we took over said "No, oh, just the $20,000 we won from the casinos!". Me and my buddies looked at each other like He didn't just ****in say that.. He did though.. They had us there for hours checking our luggage and asking questions.. Customs DOES NOT have a sense of humor!! We never took him back!! Now we pretty much play in Biloxi and Vegas these days..


----------



## BamaBoy101

Montana Rancher said:


> Sorry "MISH" but I'm really tired of your crap
> 
> 300 posts where you haven't put up 1 good idea, thought, or suggestion.
> 
> Just pissing on everyone's posts and creating havoc, and all that only being a member for 3 months.
> 
> besides that I hate your sig
> 
> Put something out there that is useful for preppers or just shut the F&#K up, I think serious people are on to you, or at least now they should be.
> 
> People that have money in the bank are clueless, but unfortunately most people have NO money to put in the bank.


The OP did request someone tell him "this isn't scary" and Mish accommodated. Take a deep breath and calm the **** down why don't ya. Mish is a good member and brings levity even if its wasted on you.


----------



## PaulS

Mish is a refreshing breath of fresh air. She is on my friends list and I care for everyone on my friends list. I have a list of folks that I would like to add to my friends list but I am not sure if they have the same respect for me that I do for them. If you get a friend request from me and don't feel you can trust me please just say no thank you.


----------



## BamaBoy101

PaulS said:


> Mish is a refreshing breath of fresh air. She is on my friends list and I care for everyone on my friends list. I have a list of folks that I would like to add to my friends list but I am not sure if they have the same respect for me that I do for them. If you get a friend request from me and don't feel you can trust me please just say no thank you.


As it should be......


----------



## matthew12

It is not their money, If the bank is really that concerned why didn't they just check the persons ID?


----------



## StarPD45

matthew12 said:


> It is not their money, If the bank is really that concerned why didn't they just check the persons ID?


It's not (mostly) the banks, it's "our" government that requires it.
Most of this is from the definitely mis-named *Patriot Act.*


----------

